# Beersmith 2.0 Available For Pre-order



## michaelcocks (28/5/11)

As the title says

Head on over for those of you (like me ) that have Beersmith 1.4 the pre-release upgrade price is only 16.95 USD

(about 25c AUD at the current exchange rate)

:icon_chickcheers: 

From Brad Smith...:

All,
Though BeerSmith 1 has been a great success these last eight years,
I felt it was time for a major overhaul of the program - so I've been
working (for several years now) on BeerSmith 2.

I'm happy to announce that BeerSmith 2 is in final beta testing and
planned for release by mid-June. Also we just opened the preorder
for version 2 and I wanted each of you to have a chance to take
advantage of the preorder discount.

The new BeerSmith 2 is the first to run on both the PC and Macintosh.
It includes tabbed browsing to allow you to edit more than one recipe,
graphical recipe design, add-ons for easy extension of the program,
yeast starter calculations, better international support, and a lot more.

If you want to learn more about the program, I've posted an overview
on the blog here and we'll be adding additional videos next week:

http://www.beersmith.com/blog/2011/05/02/b...0-a-first-look/

Blog and preview look

Also the preorder is open - you can get a great discount for both existing
and new users if you preorder in the next two weeks before release:

http://www.beersmith.com/blog/2011/05/19/b...g-and-preorder/

Pricing


Thank you again for all of your support - we've had a great response
to the new BeerSmith podcast and my recent home brewing book, and
I hope you will enjoy BeerSmith 2 just as much!

Sincerely,
Brad Smith
BeerSmith LLC


----------



## wakkatoo (28/5/11)

yup, already pre-ordered B)


----------



## adniels3n (28/5/11)

$16.95 to upgrade software that I purchased 4 days ago? Kinda feel a bit shafted at that.


----------



## canon1ball (28/5/11)

Muddzy said:


> $16.95 to upgrade software that I purchased 4 days ago? Kinda feel a bit shafted at that.



BS offers a free upgrade for purchases after 15th Feb 2011.

http://www.beersmith.com/blog/recent-discount/


----------



## wambesi (28/5/11)

Pre-ordered as soon as I got the email a few days back, looks like some real nice updated features coming up.


----------



## warra48 (28/5/11)

Paid for my upgrade yesterday.
Should be ready for downloading on my return at the end of June from a month's tour of Europe .


----------



## adniels3n (28/5/11)

Awesome. Thanks for that.


canon1ball said:


> BS offers a free upgrade for purchases after 15th Feb 2011.
> 
> http://www.beersmith.com/blog/recent-discount/


----------



## grod5 (28/5/11)

Muddzy said:


> Awesome. Thanks for that.



yeah, thanks for the reminder. Just up graded and cant wait to play with something else beer related.

daniel


----------



## fcmcg (28/5/11)

Oh yes.. I did purchase my upgrade 2 weeks ago..I'm so looking forward to the new version !


----------



## Carboy (28/5/11)

Ordered mine, can't wait to see the improvements :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (29/5/11)

I can't wait to see everyone pissing and moaning that it is basically the same even though they swore black and blue that the old version was awesome.


----------



## chalky (8/6/11)

Just got an email to say Beersmith 2 is schedule for launch on Friday (Saturday our time?).

Presumably the pre-order upgrade discount will cease then too. 

Cost me $AUD16.51 after international transaction fees, a pretty good deal if you ask me.





michaelcocks said:


> As the title says
> 
> Head on over for those of you (like me ) that have Beersmith 1.4 the pre-release upgrade price is only 16.95 USD
> 
> ...


----------



## kenlock (8/6/11)

Countdown to BeerSmith 2: 
2 days 8 hours 43 minutes 8 seconds


(Well it was when I copied this from the website)

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Frag_Dog (8/6/11)

hmmmm, I pre-ordered as well (upgrading my old BeerSmith) and I haven't received an email saying when it coming out.

Oh well, its out when its out.

I've been having issues with my inventory and recipe collection corrupting so hanging for the new version...


----------



## chalky (8/6/11)

The email, seems like I subscribed to something.

BeerSmith Home Brewing News

BeerSmith 2 Launch this Week!

Friends,

I thought I would send you a quick note to tell you that we've started the countdown to the BeerSmith 2 software release - the new version will be available for both Windows and the Macintosh this Friday (10 June) at high noon (Eastern time).

This is also the last few days you can get a pre-order discount on both upgrades and the full version. The preorder will end when the software is released.

I've posted a lot more information in BeerSmith 2 on the new web site

I have a new Features page! for BeerSmith 2
Ive added over a dozen video tutorials on BeerSmith 2
The entire help system for BeerSmith 2 is now available online
I hope you will take a few minutes to look at BeerSmith 2 if you have not already placed a preorder. It does define a new standard for beer brewing software.
Thank you again for your continued support!

Brad Smith
BeerSmith.com
Follow BeerSmith on Twitter and Facebook
Visit BeerSmith.com- For More About Home Brewing!
Copyright 2010 BeerSmith LLC




BeerSmith
6828 Compton Heights Circle, Clifton,VA 20124, United States
You may unsubscribe or change your contact details at any time.





Frag_Dog said:


> hmmmm, I pre-ordered as well (upgrading my old BeerSmith) and I haven't received an email saying when it coming out.
> 
> Oh well, its out when its out.
> 
> I've been having issues with my inventory and recipe collection corrupting so hanging for the new version...


----------



## amiddler (8/6/11)

chalky said:


> Just got an email to say Beersmith 2 is schedule for launch on Friday (Saturday our time?).
> 
> Presumably the pre-order upgrade discount will cease then too.
> 
> Cost me $AUD16.51 after international transaction fees, a pretty good deal if you ask me.



Chalky, you got ripped. I only payed $16.38  

Got the Aussie Vs US dollar at a slightly better time.

Drew


----------



## Florian (8/6/11)

chalky said:


> The email, seems like I subscribed to something.



Only people who subscribed to the beersmith home brewing news have received the email.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (8/6/11)

Was up late reading this site myself
I was hangen out hoping it would work on the ipad 2 but thats the next step according to the beersmith forum. 
I'll still upgrade in the mean time


----------



## Florian (8/6/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> I was hangen out hoping it would work on the ipad 2 but thats the next step according to the beersmith forum.



I asked the same question and got this:

_Hi,
No it won't - it is designed for Mac OSX (Intel/10.5/Lion or higher).

I'm going to start looking at the iPad OS once I recover from the release!

Cheers!
_


----------



## seemax (8/6/11)

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/desktop-con...d364907570?mt=8

Install it on your Mac and use it remotely


----------



## bignath (8/6/11)

Done deal - $16.38 and more time spent staring at my computer lost in brewing thoughts!!!!

Cant wait!


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (8/6/11)

Florian said:


> I asked the same question and got this:
> 
> _Hi,
> No it won't - it is designed for Mac OSX (Intel/10.5/Lion or higher).
> ...



ahh that was your post then, it helped. have to admit its good brad responds to the demands of the users


----------



## Florian (8/6/11)

seemax said:


> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/desktop-con...d364907570?mt=8
> 
> Install it on your Mac and use it remotely



Have you used it? Does beersmith work completely on your ipad using this?


----------



## keifer33 (8/6/11)

All it will do is allow you to control your pc/mac via your ipad/andrioid. It is just a fancy remote desktop program.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (8/6/11)

keifer33 said:


> All it will do is allow you to control your pc/mac via your ipad/andrioid. It is just a fancy remote desktop program.



Wouldnt it be stand alone on the Ipad?
I just want it on my ipad so I can just have it in the brew house while brewing or play with it while at the LHBS


----------



## keifer33 (9/6/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> Wouldnt it be stand alone on the Ipad?
> I just want it on my ipad so I can just have it in the brew house while brewing or play with it while at the LHBS




Yeah im guessing if he is developing for the ipad it will be standalone. I was responding to Florian (should have quoted) which was that for the time being you could use a remote desktop app on your ipad to at least use it over your wifi at home but not as a standalone application.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (9/6/11)

keifer33 said:


> Yeah im guessing if he is developing for the ipad it will be standalone. I was responding to Florian (should have quoted) which was that for the time being you could use a remote desktop app on your ipad to at least use it over your wifi at home but not as a standalone application.



mate that would be perfect for me as well, I could use it over wifi in the brewshed. Any chance you could point me in the right direction on how to learn to set that up?


----------



## keifer33 (9/6/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> mate that would be perfect for me as well, I could use it over wifi in the brewshed. Any chance you could point me in the right direction on how to learn to set that up?



I personally use LogMeIn Ignition but the cost can turn people away. There are cheaper alternatives such as Slashtop (which is on sale cheap atm). You basically choose a remote connection app for your ipad/iphone and then install a program on your computer/mac (from the website of the program you choose) which will allow you to connect from the ipad/iphone to your computer/mac and remotely control it as if you where sitting at your computer. Obviously this will mean your computer/mac will have to be on and dedicated to your use otherwise someone else using the computer will be annoyed when you start mucking around with it.

Hopefully that makes sense if not drop me a PM and ill try and help more.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (9/6/11)

keifer33 said:


> I personally use LogMeIn Ignition but the cost can turn people away. There are cheaper alternatives such as Slashtop (which is on sale cheap atm). You basically choose a remote connection app for your ipad/iphone and then install a program on your computer/mac (from the website of the program you choose) which will allow you to connect from the ipad/iphone to your computer/mac and remotely control it as if you where sitting at your computer. Obviously this will mean your computer/mac will have to be on and dedicated to your use otherwise someone else using the computer will be annoyed when you start mucking around with it.
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense if not drop me a PM and ill try and help more.


Cheers i'll check it out


----------



## Pete2501 (9/6/11)

Done deal. 

Please take my money


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (9/6/11)

Drew said:


> Chalky, you got ripped. I only payed $16.38
> 
> Got the Aussie Vs US dollar at a slightly better time.
> 
> Drew



I got it for $16.25 yesty arvo/night.  

Looking forward to the release this weekend. B)


----------



## shadders (9/6/11)

canon1ball said:


> BS offers a free upgrade for purchases after 15th Feb 2011.
> 
> http://www.beersmith.com/blog/recent-discount/



Can't be serious, just checked and I bought my key on the 14th feb.


----------



## felten (9/6/11)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> I got it for $16.25 yesty arvo/night.
> 
> Looking forward to the release this weekend. B)


damn, got mine for ~$22 today

mine is a fresh key, though not an upgrade


----------



## Florian (9/6/11)

shadders said:


> Can't be serious, just checked and I bought my key on the 14th feb.


If I was you I would send an email to Brad and see what he says.



felten said:


> damn, got mine for ~$22 today
> 
> mine is a fresh key, though not an upgrade



You would've been better of at Craftbrewer, they sell new keys for $19.95 on special.


----------



## schooey (9/6/11)

Anyone know where to find your Beersmith key? :unsure:

Is it in the 'keys' file in Beersmith like this?

[BeerSmith]
key0=12345
key1=12345
key2=12345
key3=12345


And do I just put all those twenty numbers in?


----------



## Florian (9/6/11)

From the website:

_If you dont have your key handy, you can get your key by selecting the Enter Registration Key command on the Help menu in your existing BeerSmith 1.4 installation. This will display your current key._


----------



## Charst (9/6/11)

Was super keen for Beersmith till a seen it didn't have iphone connectivity. going beer alchemy now due to that.


----------



## Screwtop (9/6/11)

Received an email from Brad Smith today. Looking forward to testing the new version!

Screwy


----------



## Doubleplugga (9/6/11)

just did my pre oreder upgrade for 16 bucks! now all i need to do is fing something on the computer to occupy me for 1 day, 4 hours, 49 minutes and 17 seconds until it is released


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (9/6/11)

cats75 said:


> just did my pre oreder upgrade for 16 bucks! now all i need to do is fing something on the computer to occupy me for 1 day, 4 hours, 49 minutes and 17 seconds until it is released


It's called porn cats, should keep you going.


----------



## Doubleplugga (9/6/11)

Ha Ha thanks Duke, was wondering if you were around!!!


----------



## Pete2501 (9/6/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> It's called porn cats, should keep you going.



I'm here for a good time not a long time.


----------



## shadders (10/6/11)

Florian said:


> If I was you I would send an email to Brad and see what he says.



Nice, I sent the request off for a free upgrade anyway and got an email this morning saying it was approved...


----------



## Fourstar (10/6/11)

Anyone know if Beersmith 2 will still work if you install it into your dropbox?


----------



## WarmBeer (10/6/11)

Fourstar said:


> Anyone know if Beersmith 2 will still work if you install it into your dropbox?


Will find out in approx 11 hours 18 minutes 4 seconds ...


----------



## shadders (10/6/11)

Fourstar said:


> Anyone know if Beersmith 2 will still work if you install it into your dropbox?



Depends if it uses registry keys or not. If so you'll have to do the install on any machine you want to use it on but it should still work out of drop box folder provided you've synced so you've got a local copy of the whole app. Careful with running two instances at once though, good way to corrupt the database.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (10/6/11)

4 hours 21 mins


----------



## Doubleplugga (11/6/11)

50 mins to go guys. i am rubbing my hands in anticipation. i should be in bed but instead i am staying up and drinking and waiting. c'mon' c'mon.


----------



## Doubleplugga (11/6/11)

Hey Duke of Paddy, I know what your thinking. how much of our Iron Brew second place prize has scotty been drinking? well quite a bit mate. Damn beer on tap is a killer :chug:


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (11/6/11)

cats75 said:


> Hey Duke of Paddy, I know what your thinking. how much of our Iron Brew second place prize has scotty been drinking? well quite a bit mate. Damn beer on tap is a killer :chug:


Cats i'm sad to say i've already drained a corny...seems the beer smith server has been overloaded. I can't get onto it for the down load?? You getten the same?


----------



## keifer33 (11/6/11)

The countdown finished...then the site went dead


----------



## djneli (11/6/11)

keifer33 said:


> The countdown finished...then the site went dead



Yeah that sucks - still burning the midnight oil at work and thought I might get a chance to build some recipes for tomorrow while I dwindle the night away but I guess not... bummer


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (11/6/11)

All 2million of us must have been waiting.....


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (11/6/11)

Cats you fallen asleep drunk of ipa?


----------



## BrianOR (11/6/11)

The download is working now.
First impressions, it looks great, seems to have good BIAB support built in.


----------



## fcmcg (11/6/11)

Downloaded and about to install...
See you all on the other side !
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (11/6/11)

Dr Smuto's Golden Ale has made it into the included recipe databse as a BIAB examlpe !!!


----------



## Pennywise (11/6/11)

That's awesome, noticed a few other names up there as well, Tony's honey wheat I'm assuming is AHB Tony?


----------



## Hogan (11/6/11)

My personal mash profiles did not import from BS.1 I have copied them to .bsm and imported them into BS.2 but cant drag them into the Mash Profile folder. Any ideas.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## np1962 (11/6/11)

Hogan said:


> My personal mash profiles did not import from BS.1 I have copied them to .bsm and imported them into BS.2 but cant drag them into the Mash Profile folder. Any ideas.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.


You will need to use copy and paste.
Open the .bsm file and select the profiles you want then click copy under the home tab.
Make Mash Profile your active tab, then click paste under the home tab.
Hope that's clear, I'm not real good at explaining in words.  
Nige

This may help Video Tutorial


----------



## Hogan (11/6/11)

No good. When you copy the file then right click on Mash Profiles there is no paste function, actually there are no functions at all.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## np1962 (11/6/11)

Hogan said:


> No good. When you copy the file then right click on Mash Profiles there is no paste function, actually there are no functions at all.
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.


No right click available, use the Paste button just under the Home tab near the top left of the window.


----------



## Hogan (11/6/11)

OK, got it now. Thanks Nige.

Cheers. Hoges.


----------



## Fourstar (11/6/11)

Downloaded, installed and customed. Looks great!

It also continues to work out of dropbox too!

Yippee!!!!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/6/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Dr Smuto's Golden Ale has made it into the included recipe databse as a BIAB examlpe !!!


I see a few of my best recipes in there too, fame :lol: 

Nev
GB


----------



## amiddler (11/6/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I see a few of my best recipes in there too, fame :lol:
> 
> Nev
> GB




Just found one of them. I see a couple of the Coopers Clones I'm going to have to try.
How does one find his recipes on the Beersmith website? Did Brad come to you or does he just love your work


----------



## chiller (11/6/11)

Drew said:


> Just found one of them. I see a couple of the Coopers Clones I'm going to have to try.
> How does one find his recipes on the Beersmith website? Did Brad come to you or does he just love your work



GB's fame is worldwide 

It is great to see a strong recognition of Australian brewers like Andrew, Mark and GB. The new version of BS2 is great to use. There are many major improvements or tools that look the same but with minor changes that make a big improvement to use. I particularly like the subtle changes made to the Water profiler tool compared to BS1

Steve


----------



## wakkatoo (11/6/11)

downloaded. although my old 'brewputer' wont run 2.0 so its on my work lap top and home 'puter Will have to find another use in the brewery for the old laptop now...


----------



## PistolPatch (11/6/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Dr Smuto's Golden Ale has made it into the included recipe databse as a BIAB examlpe !!!



Many thanks to Dr Smurto, NRB, hashie, Gryphon Brewing*, and LloydieP for allowing their recipes to be used under the BIABrewer.info name in BeerSmith2. Recipes such as DrSmurto's can be simply changed to your equipment set-up (BIAB or traditional) by using the 'Scale Recipe' button.

I've started a 'How to Use' thread for BIAB'ers here and suggest they follow that as posts will be continually added there. 'How to' info gets under way in Post #4.

BeerSmith2 is far superior to 1 with several old 'issues' fixed and improved mathematics. Only one area I can see is not entirely intuitive but a little study will soon solve this and I'll post on this in the linked thread during the next week.

Congratulations to Brad - the guy who never sleeps! It's a very powerful program. Two AHB members (maybe more?) are listed as major contributors - AndrewQLD and Chiller. Top job!

:icon_cheers: 
Pat

* Did not have time to do a BIABrewer.info recipe add-on for this release but they will be included in the first upgrade. Apologies to Nev and others that I did not get all of them in - many are best of show's so thanks again.


----------



## Deebo (11/6/11)

How do I get beersmith to show/calculate the strike water temperature (water temp before adding grains)? 
In the brew steps I can only see the temperature I should mash at?

Sorry if this is obvious, have only just started using it and couldnt find an answer in the forums / help videos etc.


----------



## bum (11/6/11)

Anyone got it running under Wine yet?


----------



## schooey (11/6/11)

No biggie, but I was hoping for a supplier column in the grain section... so you could sort grains by Weyermann, TF, BB etc.. Maybe something for Beersmith 3.0


----------



## chiller (11/6/11)

bum said:


> Anyone got it running under Wine yet?




To run BS2 under wine download this file vcredist_x86.exe [about 1.7mb]

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/deta...;displaylang=en

Install this file before you try to run the BS installer

When installed ---- Run the the BS2 installer with Wine.

Enjoy.

Steve

PS there are a few small issues running under Wine but I have used it exclusively under Wine on my Laptop and Desktop for a few months now and it is very stable.

issues -- Don't try to click and hold to drag tabs this will lock up Wine and you will need to kill Wine.

Printing. BS2 internally links to IE [I believe] and while you can install IE with Wine for some reason IE doesn't appear to be seen by BS2 so brewsheets etc. don't print via the Brewsheet button. Brad has provided a save to .html function so you can then save to your Beersmith folder which is in your home folder [I created a "Recipe Printout" folder] load he saved file using the browser of your choice. I have found Konqueror has the best printout for me.

There may be other small issues but considering the program is designed for Windows and runs 99% perfect under Wine in Linux I'm well pleased.

I run the latest PCLinuxOS but also tested with Ubuntu 10 and 11. I did find Ubuntu 11 to be fairly buggy when first released but it has had many routine updates since then so probably like all the linux versions is now very stable.

Steve


----------



## PistolPatch (11/6/11)

schooey said:


> No biggie, but I was hoping for a supplier column in the grain section... so you could sort grains by Weyermann, TF, BB etc.. Maybe something for Beersmith 3.0


schooey...

1. Open up the 'Grain' window.
2. Now, in the folder view pane on the left, click on 'View'
3. Click 'Customize Columns'
4. Add or remove fields such as 'Supplier' and move up or down to where you want them.
5. Click 'Set Default Report' (just above 'Customize Columns')

Job done!


----------



## schooey (11/6/11)

Cheers, Pat! Champion..


----------



## WarmBeer (11/6/11)

chiller said:


> To run BS2 under wine download this file vcredist_x86.exe [about 1.7mb]
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/deta...;displaylang=en
> 
> ...



Excellent work, Steve.

Can confirm that this method works on Ubuntu 10.04


----------



## probablynathan (11/6/11)

I only started using Beersmith 1.0 this year and I cant recommend it enough. 

Downloaded BS 2.0 this morning, Looks great. cant wait to get stuck in and check out all the new features tonight after work.

Thank you to all the guys that helped with Beersmith 2.0


----------



## bum (11/6/11)

Thanks, Steve! Should be a big help.


----------



## tavas (11/6/11)

All of my headings seem to be squashed up. I'm running Windows 7. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Pennywise (11/6/11)

Nah I got windows 7 on the lappy & seems fine. Only issue I had was it wouldn't let me save it on the same path as BS1.4, I just put it on a different USB & my recipes copied over


----------



## tavas (11/6/11)

Found the problem. My Darling wife has been playing with the monitor again!!!


----------



## chiller (11/6/11)

tavas said:


> All of my headings seem to be squashed up. I'm running Windows 7. Anyone else have this problem?



What screen resolution do you have Travas? My desktop is 1920 x 1084 and the laptop is 1200x800 and both are fine. That is looking at the program in XP but I don't believe that has any bearing.

Try hiding the side bar and see if that has any effect. View-show/hide sidebar.

Steve


----------



## chiller (11/6/11)

tavas said:


> Found the problem. My Darling wife has been playing with the monitor again!!!



I need to learn to type faster 

Steve


----------



## McFeast (11/6/11)

bum said:


> Anyone got it running under Wine yet?



Mate, Im downloading the Mac version right now.

http://www.beersmith.com/download-beersmith/

will let you know if I have any problems.


----------



## Bizier (11/6/11)

Mine worked for a minute, and now won't launch. Grr.

ED: something to do with auto-imported stuff in Docs dir, Win7 64. Deleted folder, it runs.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/6/11)

PistolPatch said:


> Many thanks to Dr Smurto, NRB, hashie, Gryphon Brewing*, and LloydieP for allowing their recipes to be used under the BIABrewer.info name in BeerSmith2. Recipes such as DrSmurto's can be simply changed to your equipment set-up (BIAB or traditional) by using the 'Scale Recipe' button.
> 
> I've started a 'How to Use' thread for BIAB'ers here and suggest they follow that as posts will be continually added there. 'How to' info gets under way in Post #4.
> 
> ...


Pat 
You missed some of my best winners  Soon to be added ?
Mate I know you put a lot of time into this new BIAB section, I hope it is appreciated by all who use it.
Well done mate.  
Cheers Nev
GB


----------



## DUANNE (11/6/11)

had a bit of a play with it today. one problem i have found is the starter calculater for a lager while giving readings similar to mr malty for every thing else, decides a 1.5 l starter is sufficiant as compared to 5.5l on mr malty. small gripe but one i thought would have been sorted in beta testing. besides that ive been loving the rest of the program so far.


----------



## Bizier (11/6/11)

In the import video, it shows that Brad has a shortcut to BrewMate on his desktop

It is not surprising, but I thought it was funny to have in a training vid.

ED: also the duplicate chinook entry has disappeared, bye old friend.


----------



## herbo (11/6/11)

First look tonight - this program looks awesome. Well worth the upgrade price. Love the BIAB features, excellent.


----------



## Bizier (11/6/11)

BEERHOG said:


> had a bit of a play with it today. one problem i have found is the starter calculater for a lager while giving readings similar to mr malty for every thing else, decides a 1.5 l starter is sufficiant as compared to 5.5l on mr malty. small gripe but one i thought would have been sorted in beta testing. besides that ive been loving the rest of the program so far.



Seems like it conks out at the 1L mark - In my recipe I get 254.4 billion cells regardless of a 1 or 2 litre starter.


----------



## Bizier (11/6/11)

Also it is strage that all of the fermentation profiles that I have seen descend in temperature rather than ascend.


----------



## felten (11/6/11)

BEERHOG said:


> had a bit of a play with it today. one problem i have found is the starter calculater for a lager while giving readings similar to mr malty for every thing else, decides a 1.5 l starter is sufficiant as compared to 5.5l on mr malty. small gripe but one i thought would have been sorted in beta testing. besides that ive been loving the rest of the program so far.


It will probably tell you to pitch multiple packets of yeast into a smaller starter, rather than the mr. malty calc where you can force it to use 1 packet.

or the stir plate growth factor is massively out of whack


----------



## bignath (11/6/11)

anyone having any trouble with the brew steps sheet not auto updating as you change things around??

Example: i put in 5kg's of Pale Malt, and told it i wanted to mash at 15lt (3lt/kg)
Based on my equipment settings, this told me to fly sparge 15.3lt to give me a preboil volume of 25.3lt for a 20lt batch.

When i change some of the parameters like batch size for example, the mash and sparge settings seem to stay unchanged when i click on "brew steps"...

I changed the batch size to 40lt using the scale feature (that previously worked fine for me in BS1) and then clicked on the brew steps button, and it still told me mash at 15lt and sparge with 15.3
I should point out that the actual recipe formulation steps with those new button next to recipe design, like mash details etc, do show the correct scaled quantities. It's just that when i go to have a look at the brew steps, it's not the same info.

Not sure if i'm doing anything wrong, or just rushing over something important in my keenness to get this latest version up and running....

Nath


----------



## PistolPatch (12/6/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Pat
> You missed some of my best winners  Soon to be added ?


Yeah sorry about that mate. I got bowled over by a bug on Thursday and came to a grinding halt. They'll be in the first upgrade for sure as a BIABrewer.info 'Add-On' but can be scaled to traditional in one click. Thanks a heap for them :icon_cheers: .


Bizier said:


> Also it is strage that all of the fermentation profiles that I have seen descend in temperature rather than ascend.


Biz, I think the lager ones have a diacetyl rest in them but it looks like 'Storage Temperature' could be improved as well as something a bit strange in the Kolsch 'Tertiary' temps 


Big Nath said:


> Anyone having any trouble with the brew steps sheet not auto updating as you change things around?


Nath, I remember reading somewhere that you have to save the recipe before it changes the brew step sheet. I'm not sure if this is being treated as a bug or something you get used to?

I think they are the only questions I am capable of answering sorry.

I'm testing out an 'Equipment Profile' to convert the recipes from Brewing Classic Styles to 'Your Equipment.' It seems to be working very well but I'll run a few more recipes through before posting it here.

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## bignath (12/6/11)

PistolPatch said:


> Nath, I remember reading somewhere that you have to save the recipe before it changes the brew step sheet. I'm not sure if this is being treated as a bug or something you get used to?




Aah thanks PP, works now!


----------



## Carboy (15/6/11)

Hi Gang,

I down-loaded V:2 and its running good and there's some nice features there, but I have found two things that worked in V:1.4 but not in V:2

These may seem like immaterial things, but I run a full inventory in V:1.4 and I have over 117 items in there, the issues are....

1) In V:2 you can't print a whole inventory list, only one item at a time (In V:1.4 you select print inventory and you get the whole list.

2) In V:1.4 if you select (highlight) all the items in your window, down in the bottom right-hand corner it tells you how many items you have selected, but in V:2 nothing.

Anyone else spotted this, or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks in advance for any advice

Cheers
Carboy :icon_cheers:


----------



## PistolPatch (15/6/11)

Carboy, I'm using the 'Print List' button (top left of screen) and it seems to work okay so not sure? 

The second feature is probably missing and should be posted here. That forum and this one are good ones to search at the moment for possible bugs and problems.

Anyone noticed that the bitterness calculations are correct now?  Some notes on this here.

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (15/6/11)

Really liking the new layout and added functions.

Anyone else think the image displaying the beer as per EBC for the recipe is a touch weird? It's a good idea but the orange tinge looks weird with light coloured beers. I guess it's great they give you the option to add an actual photo of the recipe beer later on but I just can't help but prefer having a little colour scheme thing like the previous version.


----------



## Phoney (15/6/11)

One thing i've noticed since upgrading from 1.4 is that all of my weyermann, bairds, thomas fawcett etc malts have disappeared and have reverted back to the stock standard malts that appear on a fresh install of beersmith...

Anyone know where I can download the above malt profiles again?


----------



## keifer33 (15/6/11)

phoneyhuh said:


> One thing i've noticed since upgrading from 1.4 is that all of my weyermann, bairds, thomas fawcett etc malts have disappeared and have reverted back to the stock standard malts that appear on a fresh install of beersmith...
> 
> Anyone know where I can download the above malt profiles again?




Use the addons button and select the applicable ones you are after


----------



## Phoney (15/6/11)

Oh awesome! Cheers matey


----------



## Bizier (16/6/11)

All my BS2 weidness was solved by a very accomodating Brad who worked out that there were unsupported characters in my recipe files.


----------



## vykuza (16/6/11)

Does anyone have any wisdom on the mash profiles when using the BIAB selections?

I choose Mash, BIAB Medium Body and it gives me two entries: Sacc rest at a step temp of 66.7C. Fair enough. But it also tells me to add 33L of strike water at 66.7C for a 5 kilo grain bill. Of course, when adding one to the other, the temperature won't be 66.7C any more. Put short; my strike temp is the same as my step temp, and it shouldn't be.


----------



## np1962 (16/6/11)

Nick R said:


> Does anyone have any wisdom on the mash profiles when using the BIAB selections?
> 
> I choose Mash, BIAB Medium Body and it gives me two entries: Sacc rest at a step temp of 66.7C. Fair enough. But it also tells me to add 33L of strike water at 66.7C for a 5 kilo grain bill. Of course, when adding one to the other, the temperature won't be 66.7C any more. Put short; my strike temp is the same as my step temp, and it shouldn't be.


Disclaimer- I am not a BIABer.

It looks to me as if they are adding water to the grain and then heating to achieve 66.7C
Actually says 'Add x l of water and heat to 66.7C'
I can't see where you can change that to Add grain to x C water.
Nige


----------



## Mantis (16/6/11)

phoneyhuh said:


> One thing i've noticed since upgrading from 1.4 is that all of my weyermann, bairds, thomas fawcett etc malts have disappeared and have reverted back to the stock standard malts that appear on a fresh install of beersmith...
> 
> Anyone know where I can download the above malt profiles again?


Open beersmith 1 and then grains and highlight the malts you want and copy and paste them into beersmith 2, this worked for me


----------



## brando (16/6/11)

Here's a weird one - I had both BS1 & BS2 open at the same time. In BS2 & clicked on the "$ Update Prices" button, and it has stuffed all my prices in BS1!


----------



## hsb (16/6/11)

Does anyone with a 4v HERMS use BeerSmith?
Did you mod any settings to get it to play nice?
Had a bit of a look at the trial version but couldn't work out how to add this setup, assuming it makes any difference?


----------



## Stuffa (16/6/11)

Nick R said:


> Does anyone have any wisdom on the mash profiles when using the BIAB selections?
> 
> I choose Mash, BIAB Medium Body and it gives me two entries: Sacc rest at a step temp of 66.7C. Fair enough. But it also tells me to add 33L of strike water at 66.7C for a 5 kilo grain bill. Of course, when adding one to the other, the temperature won't be 66.7C any more. Put short; my strike temp is the same as my step temp, and it shouldn't be.




Nick R,
Double click on the sacc rest step and change "temperature" to "infusion" and see if the figures seem right.


----------



## brando (16/6/11)

Mash temp of 66 degrees, and BS2 says add 71.9 degrees strike water. From experience I know to add strike water at about 3 degrees higher than desired mash temp (i.e. 69 in this case).

Why is BS so high? What do I need to change?


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/6/11)

brando said:


> Mash temp of 66 degrees, and BS2 says add 71.9 degrees strike water. From experience I know to add strike water at about 3 degrees higher than desired mash temp (i.e. 69 in this case).
> 
> Why is BS so high? What do I need to change?




first off have you set up your equipment profile yet and secondly have you ticked the "adjust mash for equipment" box in the recipe design screen?


----------



## vykuza (16/6/11)

Stuffa said:


> Nick R,
> Double click on the sacc rest step and change "temperature" to "infusion" and see if the figures seem right.




That's the ticket!

Good on you Stuffa


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/6/11)

hsb said:


> Does anyone with a 4v HERMS use BeerSmith?
> Did you mod any settings to get it to play nice?
> Had a bit of a look at the trial version but couldn't work out how to add this setup, assuming it makes any difference?




Here's my equipment profile that I use for my HERMS system in BeerSmith.
It consists of 3 x "50lt" vessels and 1 x 10 lt vessel although the only ones you need to worry about are the mash tun weight, volume and material and the boiler volume.


----------



## brando (16/6/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> first off have you set up your equipment profile yet and secondly have you ticked the "adjust mash for equipment" box in the recipe design screen?



Yes, I have ticked that box.

For the equipment, I am using the 40L electric urn that was pre-set in BS2. There must be a need to change that I assume.


----------



## hsb (16/6/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> Here's my equipment profile that I use for my HERMS system in BeerSmith.
> It consists of 3 x "50lt" vessels and 1 x 10 lt vessel although the only ones you need to worry about are the mash tun weight, volume and material and the boiler volume.
> 
> <snip>


Thanks a lot, appreciate that. Will have a tinker when I get home. Be good to get some help calculating volumes for additions etc.


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/6/11)

brando said:


> Yes, I have ticked that box.
> 
> For the equipment, I am using the 40L electric urn that was pre-set in BS2. There must be a need to change that I assume.



Looks like you might need to adjust the "Mash Tun Specific heat" field in the equipment profile from .30 to .12 that seems to shift the temperature by about 3.

Andrew


----------



## brando (16/6/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> Looks like you might need to adjust the "Mash Tun Specific heat" field in the equipment profile from .30 to .12 that seems to shift the temperature by about 3.
> 
> Andrew



Thanks Andrew - I expected it was something like that, but assumed it would have been addressed by the creators.


----------



## Wolfman (16/6/11)

Are you able run this software on multiple computers on the one licence? My question being is that my current computer is old and tired..........like me. Now if I purchase another computer do I have to get another licence?


----------



## np1962 (16/6/11)

shan0066 said:


> Are you able run this software on multiple computers on the one licence? My question being is that my current computer is old and tired..........like me. Now if I purchase another computer do I have to get another licence?


No problem doing that.
From Beersmith.com


Frequently Asked Questions


1. Can I use BeerSmith on more than one computer?
■Yes, you can use one BeerSmith activation key on up to TWO computers (PC or Mac) as long as both computers are for your personal use. For example installing on your laptop and desktop computer would be fine. Sharing or giving a key to another person for their use is strictly prohibited.

Cheers
Nige


----------



## PistolPatch (16/6/11)

Nick R said:


> Does anyone have any wisdom on the mash profiles when using the BIAB selections?
> 
> I choose Mash, BIAB Medium Body and it gives me two entries: Sacc rest at a step temp of 66.7C. Fair enough. But it also tells me to add 33L of strike water at 66.7C for a 5 kilo grain bill. Of course, when adding one to the other, the temperature won't be 66.7C any more. Put short; my strike temp is the same as my step temp, and it shouldn't be.


Nick, I'll let Brad know about this as it should adjust. I actually thought it was doing this in the earlier beta versions???

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## Wolfman (16/6/11)

Cheers Nige.

Just might purchase one of these of you.


----------



## np1962 (17/6/11)

shan0066 said:


> Cheers Nige.
> 
> Just might purchase one of these of you.


Thanks Shan0066
Key sent this morning.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/6/11)

Nick R said:


> Does anyone have any wisdom on the mash profiles when using the BIAB selections?
> 
> I choose Mash, BIAB Medium Body and it gives me two entries: Sacc rest at a step temp of 66.7C. Fair enough. But it also tells me to add 33L of strike water at 66.7C for a 5 kilo grain bill. Of course, when adding one to the other, the temperature won't be 66.7C any more. Put short; my strike temp is the same as my step temp, and it shouldn't be.




Nick, the mash profile you are using is a BIAB temperature mash profile, this has been set up for brewers who apply heat to raise the temp of the mash to sacch temp after the grains have been added. 
To set the strike temp the way you want it simply edit the mash step and change the type label to "infusion" this forces BeerSmith to calculate the infusion temp.
Attached is a pic of the change you need to make.

Andrew


----------



## PistolPatch (18/6/11)

Edit: See following post as well.

Have just spoken to Brad re the BIAB Mash profiles and he is going to do a patch on the BIAB strike temperature prob.

So, once the patch is done, you will see something like...

Add _x_ litres of water and heat to 67.8 C. The Step Temperature beside it will read 66 C.

I have also asked him to get rid of the, "...over 10 mins," that you currently read.

One more note on sample recipes - traditional and BIAB. I asked Brad to change the light, medium and full body temperatures to lower temperatures than used in BeerSmith1. (I was hoping for 63, 66 and 69 C but we ended up with 64.4, 66.7 and 68.9 C. You can change these yourself though.) He did this just before release so I didn't have time to re-assign the sample recipes to the new mash profiles though they still bear the same name. To re-set these, simply open the recipe and re-select the mash profile.

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## PistolPatch (18/6/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> Nick, the mash profile you are using is a BIAB temperature mash profile, this has been set up for brewers who apply heat to raise the temp of the mash to sacch temp after the grains have been added.


Sorry Andrew, I should have mentioned that this is not correct. BIAB'ers should be adding the grain after water reaches strike, not before.

The existing profile is just missing the strike calculation. I thought this was actually working in earlier beta versions but then again, it is entirely possible that I missed it in the rush :wacko: .

Cheers mate,
Pat


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/6/11)

PistolPatch said:


> Sorry Andrew, I should have mentioned that this is not correct. BIAB'ers should be adding the grain after water reaches strike, not before.
> 
> The existing profile is just missing the strike calculation. I thought this was actually working in earlier beta versions but then again, it is entirely possible that I missed it in the rush :wacko: .
> 
> ...




Hi Pat, I am with you on the mash profile being incorrect for brew in a bag, but a simple fix is to change from "temperature" to "infusion" in the mash profile setup screen. The existing profile isn't _missing_ the strike calculation it was just set up incorrectly in the first place.
It's just as easy to create your own BIAB mash profile from scratch as well.
Having said that it would obviously be better to have the correct one included as a standard in BS2, I'm sure Brad will have it sorted ASAP.

Andrew


----------



## Pennywise (18/6/11)

shan0066 said:


> Are you able run this software on multiple computers on the one licence? My question being is that my current computer is old and tired..........like me. Now if I purchase another computer do I have to get another licence?



Store it on a USB, use it on whatever computer you want to


----------



## PistolPatch (18/6/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> Hi Pat, I am with you on the mash profile being incorrect for brew in a bag, but a simple fix is to change from "temperature" to "infusion" in the mash profile setup screen.


I thought your fix was very clever. I would have never worked that one out. Works perfectly!

Nice to see the IBU's corrected. My only disappointment is BeerSmith still working on 'into fermenter efficiency' instead of 'post-boil.' It's the one thing I find inconvenient and hard to explain to new users. Maybe BeerSmith 3?  

Cheers!
Pat


----------



## bum (21/6/11)

chiller said:


> To run BS2 under wine download this file vcredist_x86.exe [about 1.7mb]
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/deta...;displaylang=en
> 
> Install this file before you try to run the BS installer


Thanks for the tip, Steve. I've only put one recipe through it so far but it runs much better than BS1 used to for me (on a previous distro/install).


----------



## PistolPatch (24/6/11)

*IMPORTANT UPDATE*

BeerSmith2 Build 40 has just been made available here.

Lots of excellent changes and corrections.

I strongly advise re-naming your Documents/Beersmith2 directory to Documents/BeerSmith2-39'. Then uninstall Beersmith2.

This will give you a nice clean fresh install but allow you the option of pulling in anything you have already created.

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## bignath (24/6/11)

Awesome. Downloaded, installed. Some nice corrections in the update - water/grain ratio editing like BS1 used to have! 

Looks like they've fixed the priming sugar qty on brewsheet problem too.....


----------



## keifer33 (24/6/11)

Brilliant a few things I found broken/missing appear to be fixed.


----------



## chiller (24/6/11)

bum said:


> Thanks for the tip, Steve. I've only put one recipe through it so far but it runs much better than BS1 used to for me (on a previous distro/install).



I haven't had time yet but in the next couple of weeks I will try to write up a simple tutorial on any things to be aware of using BS2 under Wine.

I run it solely under Linux now and speed and stability are excellent. I found that saved reports printed out with very accurate layout and presentation using Konqueror. Firefox also prints out ok but not as well as Konqueror. 

As I have time I will put together simple howtos on areas that I see people have questions on, but the advantage of this forum is that guys like Andrew and Pat are well equipped to help steer new users in the right direction. And they do. Thanks guys.

Steve


----------



## real_beer (24/6/11)

bum said:


> Anyone got it running under Wine yet?


For those who might be interested there might be a very, very, tiny, tiny hope of a native Linux version in the future. Here's some excerpts from an email I sent Brad & his reply:

....Hi Brad,
>
> I'd definitely buy a native Linux version of the program.
>
> I've had my registerd version of BeerSmith 1.4 for a few years now,
> & for the most part it works pretty well under wine, but it has always
> had annoying quirks (usually these are in windows that wont display
> information properly when the screen is refreshed.) I don't attach any
> of these problems to your program but to the complexities of having it
> running under wine. It has however spoilt the whole user experience for
> me of using the program. The same experiences apply to ProMash........Blah ...Blah....Blah...
>
>........................Even if I could get all these problems sorted out, all the
> spaghetti code that ties them together is always only one update from
> maybe breaking the program...........Blah ...Blah....Blah...
>
>.........I have been using the Ubuntu Linux OS since it first came out. Its
> three great strengths are that it is constantly monitored for security
> updates, it has a Long Term Support version,& a six monthly release
> that tests new ideas for the next future main release. It's very easy to install,
> use, & keep up to date. About 2 years ago in Australia the Suncorp Bank
> switched over to using it on their desktop computers................Blah ...Blah....Blah...
>
>......... So to summarise:
>
> I will buy a native Linux version of BeerSmith 2.0 if you release one.
>
> I'd pay double the price of the Windows version if I had to!
>
> It's a great mistake for companies to think people who run Linux wont
> pay for good software, I switched to Linux full-time in 2002 to escape
> my two years of frustration while at a Microsoft licensed campus, I
> haven't looked back. Over the years since, software companies have
> missed out on getting thousands of dollars of my money because they
> haven't targeted the Linux market. That's their loss not mine.
>
> I would recommend the Ubuntu Linux OS as a good system to target. Or
> if not Debian.
>
> I do believe whoever first releases a professional native Linux brewing
> program will be surprised by the response they get.
>
> I won't buy another version that only runs under wine. I want to use a
> tool out of the box not waste countless hours trying to get it to run.
>
> The new version looks terrific, great work Brad,
>
> Cheers
>
> Tony
> 
..............................................................................
Brads reply:

Tony,
Thanks - the platform I developed under is Linux compatible. The 
question always is how much breaks when I actually go to move it over 
there.

I will take a look at it once I have the new version released and stable.

Cheers!

Brad Smith

................................................................................
..

I ended up installing BS & ProMash on an old laptop which is okay, but with 4 laptops & a tower system in the family, all with different OS's, 
I've got enough work keeping them all updated & secure without adding to the task. Oh well fingers crossed for a Linux release, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Wolfman (25/6/11)

What type if grain is the Joe white ale when entering it into brewsmith?


----------



## BOG (25/6/11)

Need to go to add on's and add the grains.

It has all the Joe White grains available.



BOG


----------



## Wolfman (25/6/11)

Cheers mate


----------



## Phoney (28/6/11)

Another question:

I cant seem to be able to add new yeasts into the ingredients list. WHat am I doing wrong?


EDIT: And how do you export recipes to .txt files now?


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/6/11)

phoneyhuh said:


> Another question:
> 
> I cant seem to be able to add new yeasts into the ingredients list. WHat am I doing wrong?
> 
> ...



Ok, to save a recipe as a .txt file select "plain text" as the way you want to display the recipe and then click "save report"and save to your preferred location.

To add a yeast select "yeasts" from the "ingredients" drop down box and then select "add yeast" fill in the required fields and the click "ok".
You might find that the yeast will be added to the bottom of the yeasts list.

Andrew


----------



## warra48 (21/8/11)

Don't want to start yet another new thread, so I'll add my problem to this one.

My computer decided about a week ago to stop wanting to co-operate and go onto the internet. It also doesn't want to deal with sound when I try to use skype. It's also been slowing up noticably recently.

Solution was to go and buy a new desktop tower, and retire the old one. I've installed BeerSmith 2.0.40 onto the new computer. 
Although I have been able to transfer most of my data from the old to the new, using a flashdrive, I can't work out how to do it with my BeerSmith data.

Any clues from anyone with details of to the steps required would be most appreciated.

Thanks, Rob.


----------



## kelbygreen (21/8/11)

well usually programs store stuff into doc & settings/username/appdata (or application data) but there is no beersmith folder in there. Only thing I can think of is copy all the .bsmx files from your old computer and replace on the new one worst comes to worst you will have to reinstall beersmith


----------



## glaab (21/8/11)

go into C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\BeerSmith2 or wherever yours is and copy the lot onto your flash drive and replace it on the new comp, that'll do it. you need to restart BS before you use it. cheers


----------



## kelbygreen (21/8/11)

ahh thats where they put it. Are the files hidden?? as if they are you will have to unhide them I am in ubuntu so cant tell if its hidden or not. If they are go to control panel and files and folders I think there is a selection in there to unhide hidden files


----------



## warra48 (21/8/11)

Found all the files on the old computer, and copied them onto the flashdrive.
Unfortunately, it seems Microsoft with their Windows 7 Home Premium make life almost impossible. 
Although I copied the files from the flashdrive to the BeerSmith2 file on the new computer, restarted it, it just doesn't seem to want to adopt the files.
Time for bed for me for the night, I'll try again tomorrow. 
Frustrating, to say the least.
Thanks for the suggestions so far.


----------



## kelbygreen (21/8/11)

maybe try the files in the beersmith folder in program files they may update them in there to as they have each file for like grain and yeast and equipment and everything


----------



## PistolPatch (21/8/11)

Hi there Warra,

You have all the files so all should be good. Do either of the following...

1. Click File / Change Documents Directory and make sure that it is pointing to the same directory as where you copied them - should be something like C:\Users\YourName\Desktop\Documents\BeerSmith2. If not, move the files to this directory and then open BS2. This should work. (BeerSmith2 does _*not*_ use the same directory as the program files for data).

2. If worse comes to worst, double click on your original recipes.bsmx file. BeerSmith2 will open. Once open, copy the recipes to 'My recipes'. Close BeerSmith 2 saying 'Yes' to the prompt that will come up. Repeat this for any other necessary .bsmx files such as equipment, mash etc.

Number 1 above will almost definitely be the cause of your worries.

Cheers  ,
Pat


----------



## warra48 (23/8/11)

PistolPatch said:


> Hi there Warra,
> 
> You have all the files so all should be good. Do either of the following...
> 
> ...



Well, we finally got there, except for the Inventory, which just won't copy to my flashdrive. PP's method 1 wouldn't work for me. Essentially PP's method 2 was the way to go.
All the files had to be dragged from the flashdrive into their appropriate place on the sidebar in BS2 on the new computer. This opened them, and when I closed them I clicked "Yes"to the prompt. That saved them, and they're still there and working!

Thanks to all for your help and suggestions. Much appreciated.


----------

